

WBC to Picket Aaron Swartz's Funeral, Anonymous to Counter - eeirinberg
http://www.opposingviews.com/i/technology/anonymous-plans-defend-aaron-swartzs-funeral-westboro-baptist-church-protests

======
tptacek
Although I may be depriving you of the humor value of reading a press release
that I swear to God reads for all the world like the product of a markov
generator I- kid- you- not, I flagged this post, because the WBC is trolling
you; that's what they are, a troll church.

------
aidenn0
This sounds as good an idea as hiring Hell's Angels as security for a concert.

------
gburt
I don't understand why? I mean, other than WBC being a bunch of trolls.

~~~
danielweber
This is _exactly_ what they do.

Their entire M.O. is to get people really really mad, and then get assaulted,
and then sue. They are literally a family of lawyers.

If you decide to "take one for the team" by attacking WBC, you are enabling
them. They live off of that.

Ignore them. Completely.

------
OGinparadise
So what? Freedom of speech and all.

Ignore them and they will go away. That's the best medicine for them

